# RWD conversion



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

****** Don't bitch until you read and, answer the question not flame******

Would a hardbody rear axle fit on a b14?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

You can make almost anything fit, if you have the resources and the tools.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> ****** Don't bitch until you read and, answer the question not flame******
> 
> Would a hardbody rear axle fit on a b14?


your best bet is to the pulsar gtir setup.. its an awd systme, you will need to get all the suspension the front and rear axel, and the awd tranny and gtir motor.. its not that easy to convert to rwd.. you would have to invert the motor or get a black top rwd motor and tranny, prolly goin to cost around 15,000+ you are better off getting a 240sx


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> your best bet is to the pulsar gtir setup.. its an awd systme, you will need to get all the suspension the front and rear axel, and the awd tranny and gtir motor.. its not that easy to convert to rwd.. you would have to invert the motor or get a black top rwd motor and tranny, prolly goin to cost around 15,000+ you are better off getting a 240sx


 True. But at the same time I love my sel and don't plan on getting rid of it. And I want to do something a little different. I know this has been talked about many times before. But i figured that it would give me something new to do and start off the right way. I want to learn to weld and all the sort of line of trades. And I figured this would be a fun start. 

I know it will be some work, and some money. And i understand that. But everyone seems to be going for the 240's now and I hate to be like everyone else.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you are prolly goin to need a custom axel, drive shaft and find a way to invert your motor, you could go with a black top or red top jdm rwd motor and tranny, but then you have to manage to get the ecu running and wiring the car..


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> you are prolly goin to need a custom axel, drive shaft and find a way to invert your motor, you could go with a black top or red top jdm rwd motor and tranny, but then you have to manage to get the ecu running and wiring the car..



Getting the motor isn't the hard part. I can get most of what i need from JYG.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea i know that, but its the other stuff that is a pain, cuz you will have to custom mount a motor, it invovles a lot of fabrication and a lot of custom parts... best of luck to you and i hope you have very deep pockets..and why do you want it rwd.. why not just invest the money into a turbo set up and stay fwd


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> yea i know that, but its the other stuff that is a pain, cuz you will have to custom mount a motor, it invovles a lot of fabrication and a lot of custom parts... best of luck to you and i hope you have very deep pockets..and why do you want it rwd.. why not just invest the money into a turbo set up and stay fwd


something different


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> something different


is something different worth 15k to you.. if soo, best of luck.. why dont you just do rhd


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> And I want to do something a little different.


Sure you do. Just like all the others...They talk the talk but won't walk the walk.

Dream all you like. Why a freaking solid axle? Throw a Corvette or Jaguar XKE rear-end under there if'n you're going to dream. It won't cost any more or be any harder to cobble together.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> Sure you do. Just like all the others...They talk the talk but won't walk the walk.
> 
> Dream all you like. Why a freaking solid axle? Throw a Corvette or Jaguar XKE rear-end under there if'n you're going to dream. It won't cost any more or be any harder to cobble together.



I was thinking more of the lines of a ford 9" personally.


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Has anyone else done the conversion for your car model? Also, you will need to consider how the car will perform after you converted it ... and compare that with say a 240sx. (will the new setup perform as well as a normal rwd?) You will need to do some research before you actually begin the project, you may change your mind before you commit to this project... and that can save you tons of money.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

necro said:


> Has anyone else done the conversion for your car model? Also, you will need to consider how the car will perform after you converted it ... and compare that with say a 240sx. (will the new setup perform as well as a normal rwd?) You will need to do some research before you actually begin the project, you may change your mind before you commit to this project... and that can save you tons of money.



well if i change my mind... there is always an Evo VIII. :banana:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> well if i change my mind... there is always an Evo VIII. :banana:


you are better off in an STI, evo's have a tendency to blow turboes.. i have seen 3 evos do it already.. plus evo's are pretty laggy from my understandin, big turbo small motor, not a very good match. also mitsus have major tranny problems.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if your gonna do it you better have a 2nd car to drive and like it as much as your SE-L becuase it will be out of action for a long time.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

It's funny how noone has mentoned the fabrication of the tranny tunnel throughout the entire car.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> you are better off in an STI, evo's have a tendency to blow turboes.. i have seen 3 evos do it already.. plus evo's are pretty laggy from my understandin, big turbo small motor, not a very good match. also mitsus have major tranny problems.



You forgot to mention that the STi engine has a like of about 5-7 year.. Comming from the show room floor. And the Evo is over 10. I don't know about there waranties.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> It's funny how noone has mentoned the fabrication of the tranny tunnel throughout the entire car.



Already thought about that.. Tanks!


----------

